# Chromschrift



## kfox (15. November 2005)

ich möchte einem schriftzug von einem logo einen chroomlook verpassen.
das funktioniert bis zum renderingfilter auch ganz gut, aber wenn ich dann beleuchtungseffekte hinzufügen möchte, kommt dieser fehler: konnte den beleuchtungs- effekte befehl nicht benutzen, weil ein gewünschter wert nichtgefunden werden konnte
woran liegt das?


----------



## zioProduct (15. November 2005)

Wenns nicht an der *Netiquette*  Abs. 12 liegt, dann vielleicht an einem fehlenden Komponenten? Etwas vergessen zu machen? Es gibt bestimmt 100 Tutorials zu Chromschriften, ich glaub da findest du dein Problem, oder besser an was es liegen könnte.


----------



## oscarr (15. November 2005)

1. Willkommen auf tutorials.de 
2. Netiquette  
3. Beschreib Dein Problem doch bitte etwas genauer! Hänge gegebenenfalls einen Screenshot oder soagr dein .psd an damit man das Problem nachvollziehen kann. Außerdem wäre es vlleicht noch Sinnvoll die verwendete PS Version zu nennen.

Also ich kann hier ohne Probleme einer Textebene den ZeichenfilterChrome zuweisen (Ebene  wird gerastert) und dann Renderfilter>Beleuchtungseffekte ausführen.


----------



## AKrebs70 (15. November 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt bestimmt 100 Tutorials zu Chromschriften, ich glaub da findest du dein Problem


 
Ich glaube ja eher, dass das genau sein Problem ist. Sage uns doch mal mit welchem Tutorial Du arbeites. Dann können wir dir auch sagen was Du dort vieleicht falsch machst.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## kfox (15. November 2005)

Ich arbeite mit dem videoturturial von dieser seite
= http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials151674.html 
und verwende photoshop cs 8.1
ich mache alles genau nach, das einzige, was ich anders mache ist, dass ich den schriftzug schon als grafik einfüge, da ich den in einer vektodatei habe. aber das kann doch nicht der grund sein, oder?


----------

